# Rainbow Families Camping Holiday in Suffolk 2 June to 9 June



## evelet (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi everyone

I organise a camping holiday every year for members of the Rainbow Families board on Gingerbeer (http://boards.gingerbeer.co.uk/index.php?board=15.0). We've had two or three families drop out so if anyone is interested in coming I'd love to hear from you. All the details re where we are going and costs etc are on Gingerbeer.

You can contact me via private message on here or on Gingerbeer (I'm Evelet on there too).

This is our fourth year of camping together and there's usually 20 to 25 families - a mixture of single parent families, lesbian mum famllies and we have a couple of (ftm) trans parent famlies. You don't have to have kids to come but you do have to be very very very kid friendly 

/links


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds great


----------

